# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  معافیت تحصیلی با انتخاب رشته سال اول

## konkur100

*سلام
عزیزان یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین  .
من سال اول کنکور داشتم انتخاب رشته کردم و یه دانشگاهی که روزانه نبود قبول شدم و قصد کنکور سال بعد رو داشتم . حالا میخوام بدونم این نرفتم به دانشگاه سال اول انصراف از تحصیل حساب میشه یا انصراف از ثبت نام ؟ ( الان دانشجو هستم ) سال اول که کسی مشمول بحساب نمیاد پس معافیت تحصیلی هم نمیخواد . حالا من همون حق یبار انصراف از دانشگاه و ثبت نام مجدد در دانشگاه و رشته دیگه رو دارم ؟؟؟*

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## Mamad org

اگه ثبت نام نکرده باشین و سال دومتون الان باشه که میخواین کنکوربدین بله صحیح.....

----------


## konkur100

> اگه ثبت نام نکرده باشین و سال دومتون الان باشه که میخواین کنکوربدین بله صحیح.....


*امسال کنکور چهارم من هست ! سال اول که فقط انتخاب رشته کردم و ثبت نام نکردم . ولی سال دوم مجبور شدم یه دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم و سال سوم هم انتخاب رشته نکردم . حالا چون هنوز انصراف ندادم مشکلی ندارم درسته ؟؟؟ چون سال اول اصلا ثبت نامی نکردم که بخوام انصراف بدم*

----------


## Mamad org

داداشم شما تا 3 سال عادی اومدی بالا همه چیز عادیه
فقط یه چیز تکیف تو رو روشن میکنه

اگه فوق دیپلم گرفتی.....نمیتونی متاسفانه دیگه کنکور بدی....
اما اگه تا تیر 95 نمیگیری اوکیه شرایط میتونی بدی...چرا نتونی...

----------


## konkur100

> داداشم شما تا 3 سال عادی اومدی بالا همه چیز عادیه
> فقط یه چیز تکیف تو رو روشن میکنه
> 
> اگه فوق دیپلم گرفتی.....نمیتونی متاسفانه دیگه کنکور بدی....
> اما اگه تا تیر 95 نمیگیری اوکیه شرایط میتونی بدی...چرا نتونی...


*دوست عزیز من فقط شهریه پرداخت میکنم انتخاب واحد میکنم و سر کلاس و امتحان نمیرم یا مرخصی هستم . مثل این ترم . اصلا حتی یک ترم هم پاس نکردم که بخوان مدرک کاردانی یا فوق دیپلم بهم بدن . منظورت از 3 سال عادی چی بود دقیقا ؟ متوجه نشدم*

----------


## Mamad org

> *دوست عزیز من فقط شهریه پرداخت میکنم انتخاب واحد میکنم و سر کلاس و امتحان نمیرم یا مرخصی هستم . مثل این ترم . اصلا حتی یک ترم هم پاس نکردم که بخوان مدرک کاردانی یا فوق دیپلم بهم بدن . منظورت از 3 سال عادی چی بود دقیقا ؟ متوجه نشدم*


منطورم 3 سال شمسی بود!!

جدی...عجب...نه داداش مشکلی نداری...نگران نباش....


موفق باشید

----------

